# My 49cc engine is running HOT!!!



## nate_dog_420 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi my name is Nate i just got my old 49cc engine running and it is running HOT i bought a new carb fuel lines and exhaust i dont no can anyone help


----------



## nate_dog_420 (Oct 23, 2010)

can anyone help me i want to hook it back up to my scooter and ride before winter comes soon


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Well im guessing you have one of those cheap china made 49cc scooter engines.. how can you tell its running hot?


----------



## nate_dog_420 (Oct 23, 2010)

yes it is a cheap china pos and it was free but hardly worth the time im starting to find out. i think it is, it smokes at the top of the head.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi i fixed a few of those chinese scooters and they seem to get a leak in the gasket on the base and clyinder head the oil and gas comes out and it starts to burn on the head, just replace the gasket and clean out the head clyinder fins so it does not get so hot they tend to get crap stuck in the fins good luck.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

New carb? i'll bet you have it adjusted so it screams huh? cool!..

now back off the high and/or/low speed mixture screws so it doesn't scream anymore. your running it lean & will waste your piston & cylinder in short order if you don't..


----------

